# 1972 Bottechia,bought For 100.00



## bikebozo (May 4, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (May 4, 2016)

not recommending, but you could part it out and double your money.  
A great project there, looking forward to the next photos.


----------



## bikebozo (May 4, 2016)

, I sell parts all over the world , i am dis-liked for what I can and will do if I want 2 , I am loved by the people who I help , get what they want , ...I have seen many fine items come and go ,..


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 4, 2016)

well that was strange


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 4, 2016)

Maybe you are needing some additional photographs for this to make sense...like this one:


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 4, 2016)

I was thinking change the grips and saddle, rebuild the bearings, spruce up the components, new tires, and go for a ride.  Oh, and Meguiar's polish on the paint while you have it torn down.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 5, 2016)

Looks like it's been repainted but otherwise with an campy group that's a nice find @ $100. as is prob 3-400 @ ebay.


----------



## bikebozo (May 5, 2016)

not repainted


----------



## Bikerider007 (May 7, 2016)

Nice. If I wasn't into buy and hold for the deals on nice higher end bikes I would seek these kinds of deals to flip. My area seems to have a lot of lower mid and mid range vintage bikes like this. I think its due to transplants and retirees (snowbirds). Plus the rust does not eat things up here. Maybe when I retire I will supplement my income.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 8, 2016)

OP some threads and show us your bikes so we can like them


----------



## Bikerider007 (May 8, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> OP some threads and show us your bikes so we can like them




I was having a few beers last night so hopefully I didn't insert foot into mouth.  

I wasn't sure my bikes fit here so I haven't posted much other than an old (39ish) Superior I am rebuilding. I really like some 70s/80s but have a few from other decades.

They are like tribbles. I started with bringing one in my home office to "relieve stress and remind me to stop working and ride several times a week". They now occupy the house and garage with several surrounding me.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 8, 2016)

what are you riding in your avatar photo?  It has on topic tires.  
My '98 Moser gets to play here.


----------



## Bikerider007 (May 8, 2016)

That pic is 1980 at age 10 , can't recall brand but If I had to guess, not high end as we were low income, haha. Maybe something from Western Auto (doesn't exist anymore).

May post a thread and lump a good portion together as I have about 20 :eek:. I bought some clean, built some, and have tried to document and get decent photos when doing so. Would take all day if I posted individual, and I think the board would get tired of me quick. 

I like Moser, and that is a nice example with lots of chrome on the stays and the full fork. Red looks fast too!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 8, 2016)

looking forward to it
boredom, btw, is when nobody posts 
I guess everybody has their definitions for classic bicycles and even what constitutes a lightweight.
To me, it doesn't have to be upright, and while I love English and Italian bikes, I think the bike technology that came out of occupied Paris had the greatest influence on the development of lightweight bikes.  I think more so than racing. Light to ride and strong enough to pull a taxi. 
http://www.twistedleaders.com/Furled.html
Every day was a bike race to get to the outlying farms and haul produce back into the city - by bike.
There was so gas, so no cars, and people spent their car budgets on really nice bicycles.  
Rene Herse and Alex Singer came into their own (and Rene Herse was hiding French veteran and Jewish frame builders in the basement)


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 9, 2016)

oops, I messed up that link - I was posting on the kayak fishing board at the same time (I was rained in), and somebody asked where I got my redfish leaders
It should have been this link: 
https://janheine.wordpress.com/2013/12/06/cycling-under-the-german-occupation/


----------

